# My 50 kick challenge



## UrbanChino1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys new to the site saw a video spot and just wanted to post my 50 kick challenge attempt haha. Personally i think i coulda done better, i plan on trying again later on. Haha oh and it would be cool if anyone wanted to subscribe too!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jan 7, 2013)

Got dizzy watching that     I think you can shave some time off that as well...  good post!


----------



## UrbanChino1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you! Also if anybody has critics go for it I really wanna improve, i'm actually kinda mad at the way i slowed down so much around the 30 kick mark. Haha you never really notice it when your doing it, but then you record it....


----------



## Aiseant (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi UrbanChino1

Nice doing, even if I don't know for how long you've been praticing 

From a tkd point of view ... 
I wouldn't have put "amazing" in the title, since this kind of stuff is part of normal training in my dojang, sry
Imho, you're slowing down because your leg is heavy, and your leg is heavy because you're not arming the leg 'correctly' : if you raise the knee first, then extend the leg, then back to knee, you'll spend less energy to raise the leg, so you'll be able to keep on for much more longer. Pure mechanic or physic stuff, we cannot fight that. Using the right technic will slow you down at first, but with work, it'll be more efficient and you'll find your speed again. If you want to go to 100 after your 50, you'll have no other choice.
We can see it's difficult to lift the leg when we're looking at the way you're moving your arms and the way you're trying to compensate the weight with your upper body. 
And this lead you to have a poor guard, and a strange stance. Your body needs to be much more straight, you're breaking your energy line and it feels painful to watch you for a long time

As I said, I don't know for how long you're praticing, so please don't take my message wrong : I don't intend it to be negative, I'm just frankly answering your demand of critics to improve. If you're new at MA, this is really good job. If you're not, I would suggest you to slow down, stop worrying about your speed and take time to perfect the movement. And then, you'll be able to do it very fast many times.


Nice vid anyway, keep working


----------



## UrbanChino1 (Jan 8, 2013)

only for about 3 years or so, I put the amazing part to get more viewers, since people are more likely to click if you have amazing or isane haha.

And no i appreciate the advice ALOT! Tho i'm a Thai fighter i'll make sure to remember all this for the next time i do it!

Edit: Also i have done a about a year of taekwondo and like 5-6 monthes of capoeira. I'll try the whole using your knee first, but it's a lot different from the taekwondo paddles, before i tried doing it with snap kicks and it doesn't really hit the pads as hard since it has to be the shin.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 8, 2013)

Two things: 
1; Your leg gets tired. I mean, duh. But if you can make that happen later on towards the end, all the better 
2; You tuck your head down - Not your chin, your whole head. Its from tightening up from the upper back. Sit bolt upright in your chair, then lean forward and down a bit. Feel the part of your upper back that rotates? Try to limit that a bit. Your head can move, but the back bending in doesnt exactly help.
3; Take a very short step with your lead leg first. You might be doing that already, but its hard to see with the camera moving around and the ground all looking the same 

PS:
Your kick itself is fine. Its a Thai Kick, not a TKD Kick. Different body mechanics, different technique. Dont worry about that.
If you try to slow down, your technique might improve, but people like me, for example, learn better by only slowing down to correct one thing, spending 10 minutes on it, then cutting back to full out. Its personal preference.


----------



## UrbanChino1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Two things:
> 1; Your leg gets tired. I mean, duh. But if you can make that happen later on towards the end, all the better
> 2; You tuck your head down - Not your chin, your whole head. Its from tightening up from the upper back. Sit bolt upright in your chair, then lean forward and down a bit. Feel the part of your upper back that rotates? Try to limit that a bit. Your head can move, but the back bending in doesnt exactly help.
> 3; Take a very short step with your lead leg first. You might be doing that already, but its hard to see with the camera moving around and the ground all looking the same
> ...



Thanks this really helped alot! And yea sorry about the camera haha you can kinda see at the beggining i do the short step. Yeah after you mentioned i noticed the whole head down thing also and my back tightening up and i started bending in instead. THANKS! It's weird cause i do my regular round kicks fine but my form changes when i do speed kicks. This really helped alot! I planned on redoing this, this sunday. Also i really apologize for my grammar haha i know it probably pisses some of you off lol. I'll definitely remember all this. Btw this video was about 5 weeks ago, I just didn't upload it onto the channel til lately.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 9, 2013)

UrbanChino1 said:


> Thanks this really helped alot! And yea sorry about the camera haha you can kinda see at the beggining i do the short step. Yeah after you mentioned i noticed the whole head down thing also and my back tightening up and i started bending in instead. THANKS! It's weird cause i do my regular round kicks fine but my form changes when i do speed kicks. This really helped alot! I planned on redoing this, this sunday. Also i really apologize for my grammar haha i know it probably pisses some of you off lol. I'll definitely remember all this. Btw this video was about 5 weeks ago, I just didn't upload it onto the channel til lately.


As long as your sentences make sense your grammars fine 

Your form wouldnt be as good with speed because when you try to go fast, not you specifically, you tend to overthink it at first. To put it another way, notice how the second and third kick are faster than the first? Yeah.


----------



## UrbanChino1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thats true. It was actually my first time trying to go for a certain number usually it would just be go for however long my place tells us, fast as you can then switch legs and repeat. I will pay extra attention to making sure the form is good, i'll try to have my friend film from the other side also, hoping to shave off atleast 2-3 seconds.


----------

